# My FREE website I LOVE IT ... EASY



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I love it My FREE Halloween website WIX Website..Sooo EASY I want to share with my Halloween forum friends. 

http://www.wix.com/liuoliveira/haunted-fay


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

That is a really cool website! Might have to check it out, go beach-line to Patrick every so often.


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

That's pretty good.


----------



## Cat Michelle (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice, but I must admit the cockroach gives me the creeps.


----------

